# Ruler vs ION



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

ion, rulers suck.


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

jae said:


> ion, rulers suck.


Any particular reason?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Ion's are a higher quality boot. they have a better liner, stiffer, and they last longer. BUT I haven't ridden them as they don't make them in wide

I ride ruler wides, only wide model with EEE boots. I don't like the liner, and the boot was good at first but quickly loses it's stiffness.


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

djjosephk said:


> Any particular reason?


Half of this board uses burton rulers because it's one of three boots available in a "wide" size. Jae and I both use ruler wides.

There's a bit of built up resentment that nobody makes a higher-end boot in the wide size. 

For most people, I think the Ion is considered the better boot.. stiffer, more insulated, better tech, etc..

But jae and I are stuck with the ruler because of our wide feet.

Have you ever measured yourself? You might be stuck with it too


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

Actually I own both (15'/16') and I know they fit. I caught a great deal on them end of season and I'm trying to determine which set to sell. Most of what I've read so far says the Rulers might be better because they don't take as long to break in but frankly the IONs look like they have a much better build.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

My feet are 11.5 EEEE++ almost like duck feet. My leather Burton Ion's after two seasons have 150+ day's on them. These Ion's where the first boots under size 12. As other snowboarders with wide feet know we always wear bigger boots than needed. The Ion's took 5 days to break in, after that it's been wonderful.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> My feet are 11.5 EEEE++ almost like duck feet. My leather Burton Ion's after two seasons have 150+ day's on them. These Ion's where the first boots under size 12. As other snowboarders with wide feet know we always wear bigger boots than needed. The Ion's took 5 days to break in, after that it's been wonderful.


how much do you size up? I'm like a 10 EEEEE or something but I wear 10.5 EEE


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

jae said:


> how much do you size up? I'm like a 10 EEEEE or something but I wear 10.5 EEE


None.... my foot is on the EEEEE same as yours... Did the wire measurements...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

djjosephk said:


> Not taking into consideration cost which of these would you suggest for a casual intermediate level freerider with no more than a week of slope time a year?


Ruler for sure. Ion is good boot but much more bulky and Ruler has a better flex profile for casual riding.


----------

